# Australia sees unexpected fall in unemployment



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Unemployment in Australia has fallen despite predictions to the contrary and it is likely to stay below 5.5% in 2013, making it one of the best rates in the developed world.* Thousands of people from all over the world are attracted to Australia as it is regarded as having a much more stable economy than [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia sees unexpected fall in unemployment...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

